# Great Chocolate Dessert Zombie Brains, Quick Easy and Cheap



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I love chocolate and wanted to do something different. I saw this mold on Ebay for $2.25 plus shipping. It has 9 individual brain molds size 1 1/2inch by 1 inch?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380398153296?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1063wt_905

You can get meltable chocolates anywhere, Hobby Lobby, Meijers, Cake decorating places. Online in bulk you can get it cheap. But here is a pic of what they look like. They are little circles of chocolate, melt it in the microwave and then pour it in the mold.
http://www.meijer.com/s/wilton-pink-candy-melts-14-oz/_/R-196982

Tap the mold until all of the bubbles are out and put it in your fridge for 15 minutes... And then you get this!








Use different colors, put them in invitations, or dessert table!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are so cute! Plus quick and easy, which are good things.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw your post for this on Facebook! I 'liked' it! *acting like a 6 year old*
This is a great idea. I get my candy melts at Michael's, and guess what - they also sell candy melt flavorings. Mmmmmm, cherry flavor brainssss.
Great pic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I need that! that would wonders at my Halloween party!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are so stinkin' cute! oooohhh I didn't know they sold flavorings! Makes me even more excited lol Great for a party  I was just looking on e-bay and it looks like they have a bunch of different ones. Even a 3-D rat lol Lots that I haven't seen around here at the baking supply stores!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Love it! It's a keepy for me for this year.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love this and love chocolate ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/noms/
here are some goulish dishes enjoy


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I love them  Thanks for sharing


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool! Tho looks like they are sold out....


One tip for melting the chocolates is to use a 1.5 quart crockpot on the "warm" setting.....no risk of burning or seizing!


----------



## Ghost of Kit Kats Past (Oct 10, 2011)

Good idea! 

Question though, I always thought those meltable discs were technically "chocolate flavored candy", and not ACTUAL chocolate. Like Palmer's "chocolate" (on Palmer's easter bunnies, they always say chocolate flavored.. ewwwww.!) Confirm/deny? I want to use this idea, but I dont want to serve my guests something I won't even eat myself


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ghost of Kit Kats Past said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Question though, I always thought those meltable discs were technically "chocolate flavored candy", and not ACTUAL chocolate. Like Palmer's "chocolate" (on Palmer's easter bunnies, they always say chocolate flavored.. ewwwww.!) Confirm/deny? I want to use this idea, but I dont want to serve my guests something I won't even eat myself


Some of them are specifically for candy making and are melting chocolate. Personally, I prefer to get mine from a Candy/Cake Supply shop as I like the taste of the chocolate better than the melting chocolate from a craft store.


----------



## scarikari (Sep 21, 2006)

hhmmm I just had a thought, I'm wondering how these would make as a jello shooter. hhhmm


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

ELH that is spookalicious!


----------

